# 4-Lane AFX SpeedLok le Mans for 10'x 20' Table...



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Found some more while looking for other things...

In 1983, the wife and I lived in a 2br block house... One good thing
was the living room and dinning room were all one big room with no
wall to separate them... Must have been at least a 15' x 30' area...

One of my dreams was to have an HO layout set up as a display at
either Northwoods Mall or Citadel Mall in one of the big open area within...
Hosting a 24 hr race between the Mustang (me), SCCA, Porsche &
Corvette clubs...

Never happened... But I did work out the course in AFX SpeedLok track...

I set it up in the *big room* at the house to test out the whole thing... Only
lasted a week (wife had to step over it when she came in the front door) and
she said, *This @#$%^&* has got to go!* :lol: ...

Gotta love dem dere wifeys...

It ran fine (used the power jumper tracks from the layout at the previous
house)... But that 6"R corner at the end of the Mulsanne was killer...

Power was to be from two Troller HiPo power packs, if I could still get them...
(the house setup was on two Aurora orange wall-pacs)...

Here's where it gets tricky... Not sure if this is what I had just planned
as a starting point, or if this was the actual, finished setup (which did
measure right at 10' at the widest point and 20' long)...

The pen ink has faded quite a lot... Hope it shows up well enough to use...

*Circuit de la Sarthe, 1983...*









.
John
.


----------



## TyPey (Feb 17, 2016)

Hmmm, let's see, you'll need a large shipping container, plywood and 1"x4"s, build it as a shelf layout, like the train guys with the center open. Set it up in the side yard , run some power to it, oh the possibilities!

Seriously, that would be a really fun track to run. And nice job on the layout!

Walt


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

TyPey said:


> Hmmm, let's see, you'll need a large shipping container, plywood and 1"x4"s, build it as a shelf layout, like the train guys with the center open. Set it up in the side yard , run some power to it, oh the possibilities!
> 
> Seriously, that would be a really fun track to run. And nice job on the layout!
> 
> Walt


For sure, Walt... There were enough guys in the car clubs to take care of
the construction*/*wiring... Like you said, custom-built tables, leaving
a big *hole* in the middle, with some sort of netting to catch errant cars...
We were already in *tight* with the Mall owners, as we had monthly car
shows inside on Saturdays...

Had 4 or 5 *meetings* (excuse to drink beer & think up impossible ideas),
but it just fizzled out... We could never agree on what bodies to use
and more...


Maybe one day...

John
.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Just think of the possibilities now that there are 18" turns out there... Make all the 15"- 18", the 12"- 15 and so on... Oh the fun that track would be...


----------

